# the biggest betta most of you have EVER seen!



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

this guy is my valentine's day present from my fiance! he 3.7 FREAKIN INCHES LONG! and beautiful as well! welcome home to my newest and most badass fish! what else could we name him but...COLOSSUS!










































just as a size reference, this is him in a 10 gallon standard tank:


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

dat is one big fish, you could name him titan , or Big Al XD hes epic you know , or a romantic name since he was a valentines present


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

brookeandbubba said:


> dat is one big fish, you could name him titan , or Big Al XD hes epic you know , or a romantic name since he was a valentines present


haha his name is Colossus.


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

he is a freekin collosus anyway XD thisis one big dang fish, you are so lucky to have him ebcuase he is preeetyyyy too


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I approve the name, rofls. My gosh, he's huuuge! Congratulations on such an amazing gift =)


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Massive fish,and beautiful too! Congrats!


----------



## Mrlayhe (Jan 17, 2013)

wow !! I hope you gave your fiance quite a romping for such a gift. I wish your betta a long & comfortable life. I like the tank too, very decorative with plants & such.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous! He is big! I saw some huge veiltails today at Petsmart.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang! How much do you feed the guy? :0


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Dang! How much do you feed the guy? :0


we've been giving him about 6-7 pellets twice a day (double what any other of our bettas get) but we may have to start him on larger cichlid pellets since he's honestly too big to notice the little things half the time!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I feed my normal sized bettas NLS cichlid pellets due to the awesome ingredients, so I can recommend those.  

He is gorgeous and I am extremely jealous. Where did your fiance find such a monster?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

one word: WOW!!

Colossus sounds like the perfect name for your beastie!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> He is gorgeous and I am extremely jealous. Where did your fiance find such a monster?


Me too! Usually giants aren't very plain colored, but this one has got some excellent color to him. And yes, where did your fiance find this beauty?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He has beautiful color! I almost broke down and got a "king" today at Petco, not nearly as big but it was the first light colored one I've seen at Petco, opaque with red markings. Congrats!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

That is one big fish! I can't repeat the words I said when I saw him! WOW!


----------



## Buttons000 (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw one that looked just like that at my Petco today. He was massive. They said it was a 'king betta'


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

He is BEAUTIFUL! Do you know where he was purchased?


----------



## Jeri (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! Don't think I've ever seen one that big!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

she got him on aquabid, i think from an importer/reseller, not a breeder though because there aren't any spawn mates on the site.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

